# snmpwalk returns “No more variables left in this MIB View (I



## ls4680 (Jun 16, 2014)

`snmpwalk` returns 
	
	



```
No more variables left in this MIB View (It is past the end of the MIB tree)
```


```
snmpwalk -v 2c -c public localhost:161 memory
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memory = No more variables left in this MIB View (It is past the end of the MIB tree)
```

I have a server I set up about 1 year ago that works fine (see below).  The major difference between the servers is the new server that does not work is compiled with 64-bit.  The interesting part is that `snmpwalk` on the old server returns over 8,000 values but the new server’s `snmpwalk` only returns 49 values

Any help in getting this working would be greatly appreciated. 

SERVER THAT WORKS!

```
uname -a
FreeBSD mail3.xxxxx.com 9.2-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-PRERELEASE #6: Tue Sep  3 19:30:37 PDT 2013     op@mail3.xxxxx.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/mail2.kern  i386

mail3 /etc#pkg_info | grep snmp
net-snmp-5.7.2_3    An extendable SNMP implementation
php5-snmp-5.4.16    The snmp shared extension for php

mail3 /usr/local/share#grep -v "#" snmpd.conf | grep " "
agentAddress  udp:127.0.0.1:161
view   systemonly  included   .1.3.6.1.2.1.1
view   systemonly  included   .1.3.6.1.2.1.25.1
 rocommunity public  default    -V systemonly
 rouser   authOnlyUser
sysLocation    Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
sysContact     Me <me@example.org>
sysServices    72
proc  mountd
proc  ntalkd    4
proc  sendmail 10 1
disk       /     10000
disk       /var  5%
includeAllDisks  10%
load   12 10 5
 trapsink     localhost public
iquerySecName   internalUser
rouser          internalUser
defaultMonitors          yes
linkUpDownNotifications  yes
 extend    test1   /bin/echo  Hello, world!
 extend-sh test2   echo Hello, world! ; echo Hi there ; exit 35
 master          agentx
rocommunity public localhost

mail3 /etc#snmpwalk -v 2c -c public localhost:161 memory
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memIndex.0 = INTEGER: 0
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memErrorName.0 = STRING: swap
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memTotalSwap.0 = INTEGER: 4194176 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memAvailSwap.0 = INTEGER: 4192620 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memTotalReal.0 = INTEGER: 1027488 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memAvailReal.0 = INTEGER: 143376 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memTotalFree.0 = INTEGER: 2001472 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memMinimumSwap.0 = INTEGER: 16000 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memShared.0 = INTEGER: 125940 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memBuffer.0 = INTEGER: -4013056 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memCached.0 = INTEGER: 308260 kB
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memSwapError.0 = INTEGER: noError(0)
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memSwapErrorMsg.0 = STRING:

mail3 /etc#snmpwalk -v 2c -c public localhost | wc -l
    8295
```


NEW SERVER INFO.

```
uname -a
FreeBSD ns4.xxxx.com 9.2-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p8 #0 r267433: Fri Jun 13 07:49:37 PDT 2014     op@ns4.xxxxxx:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ns4.kern  amd64

ns4 /home/op#pkg info | grep snmp
net-snmp-5.7.2_9               An extendable SNMP implementation
php53-snmp-5.3.28_2            The snmp shared extension for php

ns4 /usr/local/share#grep -v "#" snmpd.conf | grep " "
agentAddress  udp:127.0.0.1:161
view   systemonly  included   .1.3.6.1.2.1.1
view   systemonly  included   .1.3.6.1.2.1.25.1
 rocommunity public  default    -V systemonly
 rouser   authOnlyUser
sysLocation    Sitting on the Dock of the Bay
sysContact     Me <me@example.org>
sysServices    72
proc  mountd
proc  ntalkd    4
proc  sendmail 10 1
disk       /     10000
disk       /var  5%
includeAllDisks  10%
load   12 10 5
 trapsink     localhost public
iquerySecName   internalUser
rouser          internalUser
defaultMonitors          yes
linkUpDownNotifications  yes
 extend    test1   /bin/echo  Hello, world!
 extend-sh test2   echo Hello, world! ; echo Hi there ; exit 35
 master          agentx
rocommunity public localhost

[b]snmpwalk -v 2c -c public localhost:161 memory
UCD-SNMP-MIB::memory = No more variables left in this MIB View (It is past the end of the MIB tree)[/b]

snmpwalk -v 2c -c public localhost | wc -l
      49
```


----------



## ls4680 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: snmpwalk returns “No more variables left in this MIB Vie*

SOLVED 

I followed the instructions here: http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?t=29240

now 

```
snmpwalk -v 2c -c public localhost:161 | wc -l
    3553
```
Still a lot less than my old system but it now gives me what I need.


----------

